# Tips on getting started on Furaffinity?



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Im very new here, but I have no clue how to get noticed~ Ive posted a bunch of art and such, and used a shit ton of keywords but I dont know how to get people to notice me. No one really comments or favorites anything I do, and ive looked at my friends from Instagram's accounts and they seem to have the same problem, so they stopped using it. But I really like this site and want to be noticed by others, but when I try to comment on other peoples posts to make friend's, it usually doesnt last long or they dont seem interested in conversation. I really dont know what to do, any tips anyone has? ; w ;''


----------



## Zipline (May 22, 2016)

*whisper* do fetish art *whisper* You will get all the friends.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

It'll never happen over night. If you do good things, you'll eventually get a following. 
Net working always helps, get your name out there. This forum ain't a bad place to start, either. I know of a few artists I met here and have actually spread around to my own friends because of it. 

Don't be a afraid to post on multiple sites, too. 

What's your FA?


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *whisper* do fetish art *whisper* You will get all the friends.


I tried that tho, it didnt work hhhh XDXD


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> It'll never happen over night. If you do good things, you'll eventually get a following.
> Net working always helps, get your name out there. This forum ain't a bad place to start, either. I know of a few artists I met here and have actually spread around to my own friends because of it.
> 
> Don't be a afraid to post on multiple sites, too.
> ...


I mainly use instagram and am doing quite good on there, my FA is Shotalicious~ XD
I try to comment on posts and make friends, but I find it so much harder on the actual site because I always feel like Im not as good and their artistic skill intimidates me *^*''
I have bad social anxiety so thats probably why i suck at making friends XD


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> I mainly use instagram and am doing quite good on there, my FA is Shotalicious~ XD
> I try to comment on posts and make friends, but I find it so much harder on the actual site because I always feel like Im not as good and their artistic skill intimidates me *^*''
> I have bad social anxiety so thats probably why i suck at making friends XD


It's a big site, hard to get noticed. Just have to keep trying, keep posting. For every artist I've known, it's been a slow buildup. 

As for the social anxiety, I feel ya. I'm in the same boat. I think you're doing well so far, though. I like you~

Also, your art is super cute <3
I'd follow you, but I can't be bothered to fix my FA account I don't ever use.


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

Talk with people more, make some connections, give stuff away for good publicity (do freebies and free art streams), just make good art and stuff. Though to be honest, if you're purely a SFW artist, you'll more likely will have a bad luck on this site - there's a lot of amazing artists and creators with little to no favs or watchers, overshadowed in popularity by lazily drawn porn, so if you want to be popular with clean stuff, I guess it's better to give up on FA and find a better place for that .з.


----------



## MaliaXO (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> I have bad social anxiety so thats probably why i suck at making friends XD



this is why most of us are in places like this, relating to each other


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

To be honest.... I literally have no idea on how to become popular on here o3o

shit all I do is just go into random peoples shoutboxes and send them really weird messages. It's worked pretty damn well so far.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> To be honest.... I literally have no idea on how to become popular on here o3o
> 
> shit all I do is just go into random peoples shoutboxes and send them really weird messages. It's worked pretty damn well so far.


well shit
im too anxious to do that too XD
I dont really want to get "popular" on here, but honestly id at least like a bit of feedback on my works or some friends~ uvu'


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Talk with people more, make some connections, give stuff away for good publicity (do freebies and free art streams), just make good art and stuff. Though to be honest, if you're purely a SFW artist, you'll more likely will have a bad luck on this site - there's a lot of amazing artists and creators with little to no favs or watchers, overshadowed in popularity by lazily drawn porn, so if you want to be popular with clean stuff, I guess it's better to give up on FA and find a better place for that .з.


Hm, honestly im perfectly fine with drawing nsfw, maybe more along the lines of just nudity or fetishes though
But I draw a lot of shotas, maybe thats just not as popular as id imagine XD I could definitely do some giveaways and such, just gotta figure out what and how~
And yeah, it really seems like this site is more run by all the porn than the actual nicely drawn art, thats really a shame..~


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

MaliaXO said:


> this is why most of us are in places like this, relating to each other


Mhm~ I find forums much easier to communicate on~ uwu


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> well shit
> im too anxious to do that too XD
> I dont really want to get "popular" on here, but honestly id at least like a bit of feedback on my works or some friends~ uvu'




*mouthbreathes*....... hiii


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> *mouthbreathes*....... hiii


hiiii *pets slowly*


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> hiiii *pets slowly*



*Smack* >___> Who said you can touchings me? das rood


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> *Smack* >___> Who said you can touchings me? das rood


but youre a cute kitty i cant help but pett~ uwu


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> *mouthbreathes*....... hiii


You're like a gentle butterfly who means no wrong but distracts people into going way off track.
If you're going to be a butterfly, at least fly on track, if you know what I'm saying?


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> You're like a gentle butterfly who means no wrong but distracts people into going way off track.
> If you're going to be a butterfly, at least fly on track, if you know what I'm saying?



Getting started on Furaffinity Tip #1: Meet new people and say hello. 
Getting started on Furaffinity Tip #2: Be nices to peoples and don't be pettings them randomly is weirds
Getting started on Furaffinity Tip #3: Butterflies is dildos


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Getting started on Furaffinity Tip #1: Meet new people and say hello.
> Getting started on Furaffinity Tip #2: Be nices to peoples and don't be pettings them randomly is weirds
> Getting started on Furaffinity Tip #3: Butterflies is dildos


Close enough


----------



## Simo (May 22, 2016)

I'm a writer, so my account is never too busy over on the other side of FA...mainly, I just talk to people here, and then, sometimes, they'll check out my stuff over there. But I've not been writing as much as I was, and need to resume...had some things come up, that got in the way. Plus, the lack of views/interest got discouraging.

But to get noticed, you have to be very proactive: Comment on other people's works, follow those whom you share some kinda similarities with (species, interests, &s), send PMs, post here, be friendly, wash, rinse, repeat! So far, I've found it easier to make friends on the forum, and even in terms of getting them to take a peek at my writing...I find if they get to know me, there's a tendency for them to be more curious.

Also, it helps to listen, and show an interest in what others are saying, to find common ground.

Yet it does seem hard, and almost like a kinda competition, in ways.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'm a writer, so my account is never too busy over on the other side of FA...mainly, I just talk to people here, and then, sometimes, they'll check out my stuff over there. But I've not been writing as much as I was, and need to resume...had some things come up, that got in the way. Plus, the lack of views/interest got discouraging.
> 
> But to get noticed, you have to be very proactive: Comment on other people's works, follow those whom you share some kinda similarities with (species, interests, &s), send PMs, post here, be friendly, wash, rinse, repeat! So far, I've found it easier to make friends on the forum, and even in terms of getting them to take a peek at my writing...I find if they get to know me, there's a tendency for them to be more curious.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, Ill definitely keep trying though, thank you for the advice!


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> To be honest.... I literally have no idea on how to become popular on here o3o
> 
> shit all I do is just go into random peoples shoutboxes and send them really weird messages. It's worked pretty damn well so far.



You can shout at me all you want kitteh. ;3~ Puuurrrr... .3.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 23, 2016)

Zipline said:


> You can shout at me all you want kitteh. ;3~ Puuurrrr... .3.



owo that soundeds weirds


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> owo that soundeds weirds



lol, you are silly kitty.


----------



## MaliaXO (May 23, 2016)

Simo said:


> But to get noticed, you have to be very proactive: Comment on other people's works, follow those whom you share some kinda similarities with (species, interests, &s), send PMs, post here, be friendly, wash, rinse, repeat! So far, I've found it easier to make friends on the forum, and even in terms of getting them to take a peek at my writing...I find if they get to know me, there's a tendency for them to be more curious.



Or in other words, when your sniffing their ass, make sure there is a courtesy lick afterwards. LOL


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 23, 2016)

You run and don't look back

Seriously run

Fucking

Run


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2016)

MaliaXO said:


> Or in other words, when your sniffing their ass, make sure there is a courtesy lick afterwards. LOL



That does help


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Try commenting on journals. Artists are more likely to comment back then. Sort of like a mini forum. :3


----------



## Genji Koji (May 25, 2016)

uhm so im new to the furry thing and i am actually interested into getting into it but i want to learn new ways to meet other furs and possibly dateing?


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Genji Koji said:


> uhm so im new to the furry thing and i am actually interested into getting into it but i want to learn new ways to meet other furs and possibly dateing?


Please don't go into something with the intention of dating. That's dumb. 

Let things happen on their own, take that stuff slow. Otherwise it'll in in failure waaay more often than not.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 25, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Im very new here, but I have no clue how to get noticed~


i've been experimenting with posting batches (3-10 images at a time) and keeping an eye on the front page. As members post art that is similar to mine, i post something nice on their artwork. i've also been giving extra attention to members that...let's just say they probably don't have a lot of watchers of their own. if their favorites and artists they watch are of a similar style to mine and/or they like comics similar to mine, i give them a little attention. Of course i want my art to be noticed but it doesn't matter to me how popufur they are or if they even post really good art. Making friends (even just passive ones) can earn you a lot of FA cred just by being friendly. -And by posting multiple images at once casts a wider net on the front page for people who might like your art and style.
OH! -And some people find that "Thanks for X" shouts on their walls kind of annoying. instead of risking or making the assumption, try to mix things up by shouting more than a copy'n'paste message. Thank them and acknowledge their action but take note of what pieces of yours they liked (or commented on or fav'd), answer a question if they ask it, compliment _their_ art, follow up with a comment of your own.


----------



## cavitees (May 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *whisper* do fetish art *whisper* You will get all the friends.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
this lmao

also just posting as much as possible. People will start to recognize you on the front page when you post, youll get for traffic, etc. It just takes time :3


----------



## Shotalicious (May 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i've been experimenting with posting batches (3-10 images at a time) and keeping an eye on the front page. As members post art that is similar to mine, i post something nice on their artwork. i've also been giving extra attention to members that...let's just say they probably don't have a lot of watchers of their own. if their favorites and artists they watch are of a similar style to mine and/or they like comics similar to mine, i give them a little attention. Of course i want my art to be noticed but it doesn't matter to me how popufur they are or if they even post really good art. Making friends (even just passive ones) can earn you a lot of FA cred just by being friendly. -And by posting multiple images at once casts a wider net on the front page for people who might like your art and style.
> OH! -And some people find that "Thanks for X" shouts on their walls kind of annoying. instead of risking or making the assumption, try to mix things up by shouting more than a copy'n'paste message. Thank them and acknowledge their action but take note of what pieces of yours they liked (or commented on or fav'd), answer a question if they ask it, compliment _their_ art, follow up with a comment of your own.


Thank you!  I usually dont thank people for watches or favorites, just because I know that a lot of people find it annoying uwu; Speaking of artwork and such, I really like your style! >w< Im very into the more Japanese way of drawing furries, because im honestly a total weeb XD <33


----------



## Shotalicious (May 25, 2016)

Genji Koji said:


> uhm so im new to the furry thing and i am actually interested into getting into it but i want to learn new ways to meet other furs and possibly dateing?


There are furry dating sites if youre that interested, however I generally would just wait until you find the right person~
Itll take longer, but im sure youll get much better results~


----------



## Multoran (May 25, 2016)

One rule.
Avoid the Asians.
They spam.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 25, 2016)

Multoran said:


> One rule.
> Avoid the Asians.
> They spam.


well shit im asian


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> well shit im asian


Oooops.


----------



## Multoran (May 25, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> well shit im asian


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 26, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> im honestly a total weeb XD <33


Guilty. Kemono FTW.


Shotalicious said:


> well shit im asian


Also guilty. -Well, sort of. That's up for debate.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 26, 2016)

Ooops. Please disregard.


----------



## Somnium (May 26, 2016)

post nudes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2016)

Don't. Unless you rely on commissions use something better.


----------



## Genji Koji (May 27, 2016)

Wither said:


> Please don't go into something with the intention of dating. That's dumb.
> 
> Let things happen on their own, take that stuff slow. Otherwise it'll in in failure waaay more often than not.



That's why I did say possibly  I'm mostly in it to meet new awesome people I just suck at makeing friends xc


----------

